# Vote for the Vizslas!



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The SLC Vizslas would love for you to go to the Facebook page, Healthy Pets Mountain West and vote for their picture! Thank you in advance for the support and please share with your friends.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619132898132573.1073741838.530255203687010&type=1


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Another contest. Please also go to this page and vote for the vizslas!!!

https://www.facebook.com/allyoumagazine/app_376734382425564


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I just shared it with the Vizslas, Raw and Natural group, so you should be getting even more vizsla love. Great costume idea!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! We appreciate the love. Homemade costumes and at a contest last night, we had 8 little crayons dressed up! So fun.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

The Vs are running away with it 8)


----------

